# Did Cav really hang on to a car up the mountains



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

I am not sure if this is discussed in another thread,
Do you think this is true? :blush2:


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I wouldn't be surprised. 

Cav was so far back the TV cameras would have been out of reception range. They'll probably be watching him more closely in the Alps.


----------



## boarder1995 (May 9, 2006)

I've heard this in the past tours too, and I think it's an ongoing accusation by most, that many sprinters "help push cars" up the mountains since their legs are too strong and big. I too wonder though how truthful the catching a ride is and how frequently it happens with either one rider or many of them. In Mark's case it's a bit more of an interest to other though since he's subsequently winning stages that he may not have been in to contest had he not caught a ride and made the time cut.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

FWIW:

From the people I know there covering the race the answer is: Yes he held on the car for along time and the Race Org is looking the other way because he is popular and brings in viewers. Yes the other sprinters are pissed because they are not able to hang on to cars.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

if that's the case, then it's unfortunate that they're willing to look the other way for the ratings...just like other things they've looked away from in the past because some riders were hugely popular???


----------



## jajas83 (Aug 31, 2009)

Double Post


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

I find it hard to believe that none of the spectators have photographed him hanging onto a car if this is true.


----------



## jajas83 (Aug 31, 2009)

If Cav really did hang onto the team car and the other sprinters are complaining, why don't the other sprinters have their team car ride behind HTC's team car with Cav in tow and hang on as well? Would/could they really DQ all of the sprinters?


Or they could hang on to the other side of the HTC car?


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

car doping, motor doping, EPO doping, blood doping, all are on the same level of bad for me.


----------



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

pmf said:


> I find it hard to believe that none of the spectators have photographed him hanging onto a car if this is true.


I agree. Show me the photographs


----------



## dlhillius (Mar 21, 2011)

It's 2011 people...EVERYONE has a freakin' cellphone with a camera and Cav is arguable one of the most popular (for good or bad) cyclists on the planet. If he'd pulled a move like he's being accused of, SOMEONE would have to have at least one picture of it. 

I'm one of those people who believe in the general good in people but also know that I played sports for years...."No blood, no foul" is what we lived by. If he did it, I hope the referees drop a big freakin' hammer on him. If he didn't, and I'd like to _hope_ he didn't, Kudos to him and the team to get him back in it.


----------



## bike981 (Sep 14, 2010)

pmf said:


> I find it hard to believe that none of the spectators have photographed him hanging onto a car if this is true.


Even if such a photo existed, it wouldn't prove much. It's not at all uncommon for a rider to hang onto a car *briefly* during a stage to get some food/water or have a mechanical issue addressed. Those events are (rightly, IMHO) ignored by the race officials. The question with Cav is whether he held on for a lengthy period of time, and whether he was doing so to get help on a climb rather than to receive food or mechanical assistance. A photo is not going to show why he was hanging on or for how long.


----------



## penn_rider (Jul 11, 2009)

It is rare that it happens, but not uncommon for any of the riders. They draft, hag on, and take forever to snatch a bottle out of the drivers hands. It all happens.. Cav would not be the first or last. Did he get drug up an entire mountain? No, but he may have gotten a little push every now and then which also happens with other riders. On this stage in question I would say not since he was aided up by several teammates and there were other riders there. 

The whiners are just pissed and airing this because he keeps beating them to the line.


----------



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

dlhillius said:


> It's 2011 people...EVERYONE has a freakin' cellphone with a camera and Cav is arguable one of the most popular (for good or bad) cyclists on the planet. If he'd pulled a move like he's being accused of, SOMEONE would have to have at least one picture of it.


I think this is a good point, anyone should be able to shoot a video, if he's really holding on for a hard 10% grade for more than .5km it would be so obvious.


----------



## dlhillius (Mar 21, 2011)

penn_rider said:


> The whiners are just pissed and airing this because he keeps beating them to the line.


+1

Everybody hates a winner especially one who's as cocky as Cav. I'm cool with cocky as long as you can back it up. I'm paraphrasing Jim McMahon of the legendary Chicago Bears but he said basically "Is it cocky if I can do what I say I can??" Cav backs it up. The guy loves and appreciates his team and knows damned well he wouldn't be where he is without them.

Cry a river, build a bridge and get over it people. If you think he cheated either prove it or beat his a$$ to the line and show him what second place feels like.


----------



## jswilson64 (May 20, 2008)

jajas83 said:


> ... why don't the other sprinters have their team car ride behind HTC's team car ...


Because the order of the team cars is set by the tour organizers (if I recall correctly, based on overall team GC standing), not the other teams.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

dlhillius said:


> +1
> 
> Everybody hates a winner especially one who's as cocky as Cav. I'm cool with cocky as long as you can back it up. I'm paraphrasing Jim McMahon of the legendary Chicago Bears but he said basically "Is it cocky if I can do what I say I can??" Cav backs it up. The guy loves and appreciates his team and knows damned well he wouldn't be where he is without them.
> 
> Cry a river, build a bridge and get over it people. If you think he cheated either prove it or beat his a$$ to the line and show him what second place feels like.


Call me a "whiner" because Im starting to not like Cav, either. 

Honestly, besides ride REALLY fast in a straight line for a few hundred meters (if that), what does he do?

-Cant climb at all. OK, most sprinters cant, but he's REALLY bad.
-He cant handle a bike to save his life.
-His attitude is piss poor, at best. And not just in interviews, on the course, too. God forbid you breathe in his general direction during a sprint and he gets all pissy. Id LOVE to see McEwen in his prime sprinting shoulder to shoulder with Cav. 
-And the main thing....if not for his team's strategy of getting him to the line, he doesnt win. Any differentiation from "the plan" and hes not going to win the race. 

Yes, his job is to do that one thing well, but the other aspects of his game are barely there. And worse....with a TON of helpl from his team, he can barely do the one thing hes "good" at sucessfully. Hes like a baseball player that has a gold glove but cant hit nor run the bases at all. Hes the Rey Ordonez of cycling!


----------



## dlhillius (Mar 21, 2011)

RkFast said:


> Call me a "whiner" because Im starting to not like Cav, either.
> 
> Honestly, besides ride REALLY fast in a straight line for a few hundred meters (if that), what does he do?
> 
> ...



Lots to touch on here.....

Compare Usain Bolt to Geoffry Mutai.....totally different runners but they are still both runners. Cav is spectacular at ONE thing....getting to the line on a sprint before anyone else. Yes, I think he can be beaten especially if his team isn't dead on ball$ accurate in setting him up to the line but still.....he gets there first more often then not.

Attitude?? Ya....he's a piece of work but I still say he appreciates his boys and knows he's where he's at because of them. As to being 'pissy"....everyone gets pissy. I do. You do. We all do. FWIW, he's only pissy if someone cuts into his line and I'd side with the guy on a few cases. That said, ALL the sprinters do a little of that. He's just more vocal about his distaste of being on the receiving end.

Now....are you REALLY serious??? *"Honestly, besides ride REALLY fast in a straight line for a few hundred meters (if that), what does he do?"*

He might be a ridiculously piss poor climber but you know what.....He's still in the race which means he's climbed well enough to stay. I can't do that....Hell, lots of cyclist can't even at a Pro level. You say he can't handle a bike to save his life? Apparently throwing down in a sprint requires minimal skill to keep a bike in a straight line as does coming down the backside of a mountain at a 10% grade for miles through twists and turns. God rest his soul but I'm sure Wouter Weylandt would respectfully disagree as do I.

Look...It's off target of the OP but really....the guys a PRO. He's one of the best in the world. Sure....not everyone likes everyone and I can understand if he rubs people the wrong way. I'm cool with it. Half the people who've met me think I'm a great guy and the other half think I'm an A-hole. To each their own but to dog on the guy for his skills.....


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

Rkfast, get a clue. Cav is a decent bloke surrounded by a team of decent blokes who dedicate their Tour to getting him to the line first. They wouldn't do that for an a-hole, and Cav acknowledges his debt to them constantly. He is also the best sprinter in the world, end of story.



penn_rider said:


> The whiners are just pissed and airing this because he keeps beating them to the line.


This is the correct answer. Rep it, people!


----------



## Rugergundog (Apr 2, 2011)

He is just as important aspect of the team as hill climbers and time trial guys.....he has his special ability as do others on the "team" Is he an all around cyclist......nope and he doesn't claim to be.


----------



## dlhillius (Mar 21, 2011)

qatarbhoy said:


> Rkfast, get a clue. Cav is a decent bloke surrounded by a team of decent blokes who dedicate their Tour to getting him to the line first. They wouldn't do that for an a-hole, and Cav acknowledges his debt to them constantly. He is also the best sprinter in the world, end of story.




I have but one thing to offer this world and this is it:

My "A$$hole-ology"

If you walk into a room full of people and everyone there calls you an a$$hole, you are the most popular guy there.

If you walk into the same room full of people and no one says anything to you, you are an a$$hole.


If Cav was *truly* an a-hole, he's be watching the TDF from his couch.


----------



## flateric (Jul 1, 2003)

He's done it before and has been caught mind you it wasn't in the mountains
http://www.amgentourofcalifornia.com/Archives/2008-archive/stages/stage6.html


----------



## Waxbytes (Sep 22, 2004)

If Cav had hung onto a car for any length of time there would be dozens of videos on Youtube about it. 
Lots of witnesses, those climbs are crowded with spectators with cameras. Yet all we have is sour grapes.
Pro cycling is a team sport, Cav uses his team to win and the team uses Cav to win.


----------



## dlhillius (Mar 21, 2011)

flateric said:


> He's done it before and has been caught mind you it wasn't in the mountains
> http://www.amgentourofcalifornia.com/Archives/2008-archive/stages/stage6.html



Yes, past behavior is the greatest indicator of future behavior but still....this all leads back to one lingering fact......Proof. 

Like I said, If he did it then the referees need to drop a hammer on him but until they can prove it, I'll side with one of the rights I love about being an American:

I'm innocent until proven guilty.

Time will tell but until then....ride on boys.


----------



## bruce_wayne (Apr 30, 2010)

I think the issue will work itself out now...

IF Cav did a little extra hangin on in the Pyrenees, other sprinters have groused enuf to make race officials aware (along with commentators and evrybody else), to keep a careful eye on Cav in the Alps. Earlier in the TdF, Cav seemed to express the opinion that officials were out to get him so if true, I'm betting they'll be monitoring him closely in the Alps.

FWIW, Bob Stapleton was on Versus Sun. saying that HTC had to go into TTT mode on the Sat. stage in order to get Cav in under the time limit.


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

jswilson64 said:


> Because the order of the team cars is set by the tour organizers (if I recall correctly, based on overall team GC standing), not the other teams.


Order is set in the caravan. Cav was decidedly NOT in the peleton.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

RkFast said:


> Call me a "whiner" because Im starting to not like Cav, either.
> 
> Honestly, besides ride REALLY fast in a straight line for a few hundred meters (if that), what does he do?
> 
> ...


you are obviously pretty out of touch w/ bike racing in general and protour racing in particular. do you have any idea how much fitness and skill it takes to stay on a wheel for the last 100k of a stage when it gets really fast? he doesn't coast along for the entire race then pop a sprint at the end. 
Cav can't handle a bike? really? let's see some video of you going shoulder to shoulder at 40+mph...
poor attitude? compared to what/who?
team stategy...? did you even see the first stage he won this tour? HTC started the leadout too soon, he lost them and surfed wheels and then took probably his best tour stage win ever. 
you might want to get some things figured out before you make any more similarly foolish posts.


----------



## mmoose (Apr 2, 2004)

Yes, everyone has a camera. But they'd need video...and video for minutes. So, what spectator would be interested in watching the riders that are out of the autobus? and, who would be following the HTC car for minutes shooting video? Who would be allowed on the course in a car (no one) or a moto (none)...bike run or walk, sure, but getting video for a couple minutes? no one then...maybe someone now.

Yes, they all hang on cars in the mountains, just a matter of how long and what price to pay if they get caught. Did MC? probably. Will there be video? only if a TV crew wanted to catch it.


----------



## erj549 (Jul 26, 2008)

jajas83 said:


> If Cav really did hang onto the team car and the other sprinters are complaining, why don't the other sprinters have their team car ride behind HTC's team car with Cav in tow and hang on as well? Would/could they really DQ all of the sprinters?
> 
> 
> Or they could hang on to the other side of the HTC car?


It seems other sprinters have the legs to at least not get dropped by the gruppetto.


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

I have it on good authority that Cav has a double who rides up hills for him. Cav just sits on the floor of the team car smoking dope with a certain Belgian and eats left over Spanish beef while sticking pins into the Farrar Doll that he got for Christmas. When no one is looking he sneaks back into the race if there is a sprint. On mountain stages he sometimes doesn't bother and stays in the car, particularly when it is raining.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

mmoose said:


> Yes, everyone has a camera. But they'd need video...and video for minutes. So, what spectator would be interested in watching the riders that are out of the autobus? and, who would be following the HTC car for minutes shooting video? Who would be allowed on the course in a car (no one) or a moto (none)...bike run or walk, sure, but getting video for a couple minutes? no one then...maybe someone now.
> 
> Yes, they all hang on cars in the mountains, just a matter of how long and what price to pay if they get caught. Did MC? probably. Will there be video? only if a TV crew wanted to catch it.



Add to this even if you did have video who do you show it to? If, as I have been told, the race officals and organization is looking the other way? I guess you could take it to a news source but the only people who could shot that video are in the race and pissing the race org off has repercussions.


----------



## dlhillius (Mar 21, 2011)

albert owen said:


> I have it on good authority that Cav has a double who rides up hills for him. Cav just sits on the floor of the team car smoking dope with a certain Belgian and eats left over Spanish beef while sticking pins into the Farrar Doll that he got for Christmas. When no one is looking he sneaks back into the race if there is a sprint. On mountain stages he sometimes doesn't bother and stays in the car, particularly when it is raining.



LOL..."On good authority"? 

Now you're starting to sound like the drive-by media with it's reputable anonymous sources.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

It is a lot like Saquille O'Neal. He was not a particularly great or skilled basketball player... but he was big and could stand under the basket and stuff the ball in to make points.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

qatarbhoy said:


> Rkfast, get a clue. Cav is a decent bloke surrounded by a team of decent blokes who dedicate their Tour to getting him to the line first. They wouldn't do that for an a-hole, and Cav acknowledges his debt to them constantly. He is also the best sprinter in the world, end of story.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the correct answer. Rep it, people!


Done, both of you. :thumbsup:

He won a World Championship on the track in the Madison in 2005 and 2008 and a silver in Beijing. He's definitely a good bike handler.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

RkFast said:


> Call me a "whiner" because Im starting to not like Cav, either.
> 
> Honestly, besides ride REALLY fast in a straight line for a few hundred meters (if that), what does he do?
> 
> ...


So full of fail I don't know where to start...go watch his Milan San Remo win.


----------



## _LCW_ (Jul 17, 2011)

The accusation of Cav hanging on to car is a made-up story by none other than Tyler Farrar 

And talking about whiny and pissy?... Look no further than Tyler boy... I've never seen such a sore loser


----------



## biobanker (Jun 11, 2009)

I'd be a sore loser too if no matter how many times I kept trying I kept getting whooped too. 

Timing is everything and anyone who had sprinting aspirations while Cav is racing looks to be SOL. He's just so fast, smart and small. No one can pull off his wheel and pass him. I LOVE watching him grind it out to the line. Amazing. 

Although I thought the same re Frandy with Contador around. I may be proven wrong about that one shortly (I hope so!).


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

_LCW_ said:


> The accusation of Cav hanging on to car is a made-up story by none other than Tyler Farrar
> 
> And talking about whiny and pissy?... Look no further than Tyler boy... I've never seen such a sore loser


Actually it was first "made up" in the Giro by Francisco Ventoso. In the Tour, it was first "made up" by Rojas.

Combine that with his ATOC relegation...sounds like a pattern to me.


----------



## DZfan14 (Jul 6, 2009)

I think it's like the NBA. The stars get the calls. Period. Life isn't fair. Not a big Cav fan, but you can see the writing on the wall.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

cxwrench said:


> you are obviously pretty out of touch w/ bike racing in general and protour racing in particular. do you have any idea how much fitness and skill it takes to stay on a wheel for the last 100k of a stage when it gets really fast? he doesn't coast along for the entire race then pop a sprint at the end.
> Cav can't handle a bike? really? let's see some video of you going shoulder to shoulder at 40+mph...
> poor attitude? compared to what/who?
> team stategy...? did you even see the first stage he won this tour? HTC started the leadout too soon, he lost them and surfed wheels and then took probably his best tour stage win ever.
> you might want to get some things figured out before you make any more similarly foolish posts.


Yeah, thats right. Im "pretty out of touch" about bike racing becuase I think Mark Cavendish is a one dimensional rider to a fault and [get this everyone...] becuase I, _personally _never sprinted in the pro peloton I have no right to voice my opinions on the sport and its participants.

LOL....Yep...you nailed it. 

You might want to get some things figured out before you make any more similarly foolish posts.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

> _-Cant climb at all. OK, most sprinters cant, but he's REALLY bad.
> -He cant handle a bike to save his life.
> -His attitude is piss poor, at best. And not just in interviews, on the course, too. God forbid you breathe in his general direction during a sprint and he gets all pissy. Id LOVE to see McEwen in his prime sprinting shoulder to shoulder with Cav.
> -And the main thing....if not for his team's strategy of getting him to the line, he doesnt win. Any differentiation from "the plan" and hes not going to win the race. _


Can't climb? So what. How many bunch sprints do climbing specialists win?

No bike handling skills yet not only survives but thrives in bunch sprints... riding in a paceline at 70-80kph before bursting free with a few hundred yards to go and muscling his bike over the line either inches or yards ahead of the competition. Hmmm, no handling skills required there I am sure.

Pisspoor attitude? Wrong again. He's a nice guy in person. He does prefer winning to losing, he's a competitive cyclist after all. Winning is his professional duty to his team-mates and his employers and gets him another contract at season's end.

Dependent on team strategy - usually, yes, and he's the first to acknowledge it. But when things do get FUBAR, Cav has shown already this Tour that he can improvise and still win (forget which stage, the one where he said the sprint was "proper hard").

You might want to get some things figured out before you make any more similarly foolish posts.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

Dajianshan said:


> It is a lot like Saquille O'Neal. He was not a particularly great or skilled basketball player... but he was big and could stand under the basket and stuff the ball in to make points.



Shaquille O'Neal was a great scorer AND a great defender AND a great rebounder. He had ONE weakness in his game...free throws. 

Absolutely terrible example.

Your attempt to be clever blew up in your face, silly boy.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*and the broom wagon*



Waxbytes said:


> If Cav had hung onto a car for any length of time there would be dozens of videos on Youtube about it.
> Lots of witnesses, those climbs are crowded with spectators with cameras. Yet all we have is sour grapes.
> Pro cycling is a team sport, Cav uses his team to win and the team uses Cav to win.


would have caught it as well


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

qatarbhoy said:


> Can't climb? So what. How many bunch sprints do climbing specialists win?


None. But I never said I expect sprinters to win mountain stages, did I? No...I didnt. I also acknowledged that sprinters are notoriously bad climbers. My point...if you bothered to even read the post youre quoting...is that Cavendish seems to be an exceptionally bad climber, so much so there are questions as to whether he can even make the time cut. 



> No bike handling skills yet not only survives but thrives in bunch sprints... riding in a paceline at 70-80kph before bursting free with a few hundred yards to go and muscling his bike over the line either inches or yards ahead of the competition. Hmmm, no handling skills required there I am sure.


Once again, you misinterpret what I wrote. Youre doing this a lot now. We all acknowlege that sprinters need at least a baseline skill leve to race. Thats not the point being made. 

Go ask Heinrich Haussler how he feels about Cav. ****, look through posts on this forum. Last year in the Tour people were KILLING Cav for how he rides.



> Pisspoor attitude? Wrong again. He's a nice guy in person. He does prefer winning to losing, he's a competitive cyclist after all. Winning is his professional duty to his team-mates and his employers and gets him another contract at season's end.


So youre own opinion is "right" and mine is "wrong." Do you peronally know Cav? Becuase youre implying you do. If you dont, your assertion about who is "right" or "wrong" vis a vis Cav's demeanor is baseless and empty. And winning is important to him? Now THERE is something that sets him apart from other pro athletes! 



> You might want to get some things figured out before you make any more similarly foolish posts.


Indeed.


----------



## dlhillius (Mar 21, 2011)

RkFast said:


> Shaquille O'Neal was a great scorer AND a great defender AND a great rebounder. He had ONE weakness in his game...free throws.
> 
> Absolutely terrible example.
> 
> Your attempt to be clever blew up in your face, silly boy.



Just an opinion here but seems you could just respectfully disagree with him and offer up a better example instead of rubbing his nose in crap like a dog who's dropped a deuce in the house.

Is it the best example?....Probably not as I actually think Shaq had some skills too but still.....

All of us suffer foot-in-mouth syndrome.....Look at Joe Biden and Sarah Palin. Both say silly things sometimes but their intentions are good. 

Let's play nice shall we?


----------



## cq20 (Mar 24, 2007)

I see Cav finished 43rd today, at 6mins 48secs behind. Not bad for someone who can't climb.


----------



## davidsthubbins (Jun 15, 2009)

A few of the guys Cav beat today: Hincapie, Hoogerland, Cancellara, Leipheimer, Voigt, Gesink, Chavanel, Millar, Kreuziger, Van Garderen, and all the sprinters (except Thor of course).......not too bad.


----------



## cq20 (Mar 24, 2007)

Deleted


----------



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

cq20 said:


> I see Cav finished 43rd today, at 6mins 48secs behind. Not bad for someone who can't climb.


He was only 1:12 behind Andy Schleck and he didn't come in with a domestique or anyone else pacing him


----------



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

*Cav responds to allegations*

Calls it a misinterpretation of what Tyler says

http://nbcsports.msnbc.com/id/22825103/vp/42433236#43812356


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

Rkfast, I read your post carefully both times.

As has been noted, Cav's finish today answers your 'he's a poor climber' argument.

Yes, some people here slaughtered him last year. It's also true that Cav has sorted out many of his weaknesses since then - personally and professionally.



RkFast said:


> Once again, you misinterpret what I wrote. Youre doing this a lot now. We all acknowlege that sprinters need at least a baseline skill leve to race. Thats not the point being made.


Well, we all acknowledge their "baseline skill level" except you, as you said he can't handle a bike "to save his life". How did I misinterpret your point? 



RkFast said:


> So youre own opinion is "right" and mine is "wrong." Do you peronally know Cav? Becuase youre implying you do. If you dont, your assertion about who is "right" or "wrong" vis a vis Cav's demeanor is baseless and empty.


I've met him a couple of times and had the chance to chat with him. He was pleasant and patient with all the attention he was getting (completely different from how some people imagine him to be). So were Eddy Merckx, Sean Kelly, Mark Renshaw, Tom Boonen, Bradley Wiggins etc etc. 

Of the pros I've met, Bennati and Cancellara came across as self-important buffoons.

I hope that answers your question.


----------



## AZPOWERHOUSE (Dec 16, 2008)

_And the main thing....if not for his team's strategy of getting him to the line, he doesnt win. Any differentiation from "the plan" and hes not going to win the race. _

I agree with this and this has been shown the last couple weeks. If you put any other "top 5" sprinter with his team, they win. Greipel and Farrar nearly beat him, even with the leadout he gets from Renshaw. 

Why doesn't Renshaw get his own team, I think he could even beat Cav? 

*RkFast - I think you are pretty on with your comments, but then again I don't like Cav. Also, I am not a "Pro Rider", yet if any of us were we wouldn't be on here........*


----------



## stickney (Jul 28, 2005)

What I can't figure is why no sprinter just drops back with Cav and sucks his wheel all day on the climbs. I bet they would have a pleasant conversation.


----------



## Nimitz (Jul 8, 2004)

people forget he won Milan-San Remo too....

he sucks and is terrible.

Chad


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

Chainstay said:


> He was only 1:12 behind Andy Schleck and he didn't come in with a domestique or anyone else pacing him


Cavendish was clearly holding on to cars today - do you have any other explanation? Tyler Farrar was 9 minutes behind Cav.


----------



## biobanker (Jun 11, 2009)

He didn't need the cars today because he was on the motorized bike. I heard that someone heard that Cav flew up that hill and he wasn't even pedaling.


----------



## dlhillius (Mar 21, 2011)

biobanker said:


> He didn't need the cars today because he was on the motorized bike. I heard that someone heard that Cav flew up that hill and he wasn't even pedaling.



Didn't think Spartacus would loan his out.....guess I was wrong


----------



## Wildcard (Apr 29, 2011)

They dont call it a Mclaren Venge for nothing!!!


----------

